# Kenjutsu Fight 10: Killer Bee vs Madara



## RedChidori (Jul 19, 2014)

The title is a master swordsman .

This particular thread is a response to my previous thread "Killer Bee vs Madara". In said thread I had these two start off their battle engaging in CQC with their respective weapons (i.e. Bee's swords and Madara's scythe and Gunbai). Sooooo, who'd win in an all out Kenjutsu match? You decide! (I ain't said "you decide" in a while lol



VS




Location: Sasuke vs Deidara
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 9 meters away, start off charging at each other
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: *PURELY KENJUTSU PEOPLE!*
Additional Info: Bee is in base throughout the whole battle. Madara starts off with his 3T Sharingan for *precognition ONLY!*
*Chakra Flow is allowed.* Bee doesn't have Samehada. Scenarios are of the following:

*SCENARIOS*
*Bee vs Madara (Sharingan Activated)

Bee (Chakra Flow) vs Madara (Sharingan Activated)

Bee vs (Chakra Flow) vs Madara (Uchiha Gaeshi Allowed, Sharingan On)*


Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY!? FIGHT   !!!!!!!* *-RedChidori*


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2014)

Killer Bee is more skilled imo, but Madara would win but between the Sharingan and better speed


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2014)

> Bee vs Madara (Sharingan Activated)



In CQC, Bee was overwhelming Sasuke, who is _much_ slower and _vastly_ less experienced than Madara. I'd give it to Madara more times than.



> Bee (Chakra Flow) vs Madara (Sharingan Activated)



With his Raiton flow, Bee's potency will be increased, putting more pressure on Madara and allowing him to cut his scythe and gunbai. I'd say this can go either way.



> Bee vs (Chakra Flow) vs Madara (Uchiha Gaeshi Allowed, Sharingan On)



With "Uchihagaeshi", Madara casually deflects anything Bee throws at him and wrecks him.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 19, 2014)

When it comes to pure Kenjutsu Killer B is the better skilled of the two based on what we have seen but Madara would prolly come out on top in all scenarios thanks to his Sharingan and speed.


----------

